# Where I live in Mexico, How I live, & What it costs



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Inquiring minds want to know, in particular, Travlin' Shoes  .


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

O.k. Tell us.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's an idea. Make this thread a sticky, remove all posts(including this one) that aren't specific to the thread i.e. all posts that don't specifically answer the title of the thread. No snarky remarks, no "my area is better than your's", no pontificating about the choices one makes in life, no 27 pages to get 15 or 20 good posts. If people are serious about helping others then a good start is showing what's possible and where it's possible at.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe if his first post on the other thread had been posted here with the new post name..........


I'm new here...Have read through all 27 pages of comments and decided to join the EpatForum.

Glad to see a few recent posts. The Thread was started so long ago I was afraid there wouldn't be anything recent here.

This is the only Thread I've read so far. It gets kind of side-tracked and goofy at times (two electric meters, etc.), but I can deal with that because it has some really great information, too.

Having lost my mom 6 months ago after taking care of her the better part of 3 years, I'm ready for a change! I have no wife or kids and am ready for some new adventure.

I think a new life, in a new country, would be a good thing! I lived in Germany a couple years around 1970, so I know things are different in other places, and I think I still can adapt to that. I wish I'd paid more attention to my Spanish teachers though!

Income requirements, and what people actually live on, seem to be all over the place. I've seen Mexican government guidelines from $1,500.00 to $2,500.00 to qualify for a visa.

My Social Security is very little, about $1,000.00 US. However, I have other assets and a house I could rent out (but would rather sell). Do the authorities look at that, and how long it would carry you?

This is not going to be a fast move. I have decided I need to find a place I'm comfortable with, climate-wise and socially, too. Living in Nevada, I'm used to the dry heat of the desert, and while the lowland coastal areas are enticing, I'm fearful of the humidity. The highland cities are beautiful, but I worry about freezing to death at 75 degrees! I don't know about the deserts of the northern part of the country...do I need to be mindful of the drug trafficing, etc. 

I've thought of buying a van or motor home to check out the different areas of Mexico, but the inexpensive, luxurious bus system sounds like it might be a much better option. Probably less expensive, certainly less stressful, and I can always rent a car if I need to go someplace they don't.

However, I just happened to think I have a dog that probably couldn't ride the bus.

Long post, lots of uncertainty.

I would welcome any and all comments on the issues I've brought up.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Inquiring minds want to know, in particular, Travlin' Shoes  .


Didn't work out so well. Maybe rephrase like Travlin' Shoes asked it


----------

